# iPhone coming to Canada!!!!!!



## seetobylive (Aug 4, 2004)

Just talked with Rogers (thinking of moving from Telus anyway) and was told that they have just recieved word that they will be offering the iPhone in July of this year!!! No pricing yet, but when I told her that a windows mobile doesn't interest me, she unleashed the hounds and gave me the iPhone info.

not sure if this has already hit the forums, I did a quick search but found nothing.

So let the celebrations begin, and come July looks like I will be a Rogers customer!!

:clap:


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

What's a Canda?


----------



## Zoiks (Sep 5, 2005)

SINC said:


> What's a Canda?


Is it Candy in Itailian?


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

SINC said:


> What's a Canda?


Canda.. as in I have a canda Fruit, or I have a canda pop, would you like one as well?


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Garry said:


> Canda.. as in I have a canda Fruit, or I have a canda pop, would you like one as well?





seetobylive said:


> So let the celebrations begin,


Beer...


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Focus on the real story!

Bring on the iPhone! :clap:


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Heart said:


> Focus on the real story!
> 
> Bring on the iPhone! :clap:


Yadda, yadda.... July was proposed in threads here within a couple of days of Steve waving the thing in front of us. Similarly, it was noted at the time that Rogers was the only Canadian carrier that had a suitable system..... 

Unitl July, let's party.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

Heart said:


> Focus on the real story!
> 
> Bring on the iPhone! :clap:


wasn't this brought up before? 

Personally, I can't really show any enthusiasm for a product won't be out for 4 months in the US, and ASSUMING that Rogers will bring it out in Canada at the same time as the States, which I sorta doubt will happen (I'm figuring it will be in Canada in time for Christmas.)

Rogers carrying iPhone is really old news, There's nothing to focus on right now.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Plus it'll be completely overpriced, since Rogers ALWAYS overprices their handsets.

I look forward to when these hit the grey market.. and of course when someone figures out a hack to unlock it.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

kloan said:


> Plus it'll be completely overpriced, since Rogers ALWAYS overprices their handsets.


I think some people would complain that the phone won't be in their budget already. in the US OR Canada



kloan said:


> I look forward to when these hit the grey market.. and of course when someone figures out a hack to unlock it.


I just find that sad, but that I'm sure that'll show Apple and Rogers for not consulting YOU on their product.


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

How many days after launch will we read about iPhone muggings on the subway? Predictions?


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

If you unlock it, then you have wasted your money on the iPhone. Bell won't be able to provide you with visual voice mail and the other technology that comes with iPhone, neither will Telus as they won't even be capable of handling the iPhone on their network period. So that really only narrows it to Rogers and Cingular down in the U.S.

The iPhone cannot work without two companies working together, one is Apple and the other is the carrier. One provides the hardware and software (Apple) and the carrier also needs to provide its valuable software (carrier) in order to take advantage of all the cool factors and technology built into the iPhone.

If all the carriers were aloud to create the same standard of software to work with the iPhone, then that is the only way you could unlock an iPhone and still use it to its full capacity. So I say go ahead and unlock it, but don't be surprised if it doesn't work seamlessly or some functions don't work all together.

Everyone looks at the iPhone as just some regular cell phone, and that is where everyone is wrong. Apple has really jumped over the competition here in technology and so thinking like a regular cell phone company will not do anymore. The iPhone is a different breed of cell phone, there is no other like it out there at the moment. 

As for making statements of Rogers over pricing, this is wrong. Apple and Rogers will agree to a price for Canadians. Just like Apple does with all their toys they create. Remember the iPhone is also Apple's latest iPod, so Apple does have some say in the pricing of the iPhone here in Canada as they want to control the price of their iPods. 

I have a feeling that the iPhone is not meant for most people here and is geared to a specific audience. They are:

- Will use the new Wide Screen iPod on a daily basis
- Will use the new features of making calls, taking advantage of conference calling without paying extra for 3 way calling
- Visual Voice Mail
- New way of SMS texting
- Using a full version of a Mail program to E-mail 
- Using Safari to surf the web daily
- Using Google Maps daily
- Checking out the Widgets daily
- WiFi built in along with Bluetooth
- 2 mega pixel camera
etc. etc. etc.

If you just want a cell phone to make calls and receive calls, the iPhone is not for you. 

Maybe I am one of the two or three people on this board that is super excited and can't wait for the iPhone to arrive in Canada. Now, I will only have to carry one gadget in my pocket, instead of: Cell phone, iPod and not in my pocket a laptop. With WiFi I can just surf or send E-mail and receive on the fly and have better control over SMS all with one gadget . 

What will be interesting to see, is what type of price plans Rogers has set up for the iPhone in order to use all the things mentioned above.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

MacGYVER said:


> I have a feeling that the iPhone is not meant for most people here


I totally agree with that statement. :clap:

It seems like people don't understand the meaning of target audience, and get all pissy when they discover they aren't it. 

Apple TV is another example of this.. Tech people look at a FIRST VERSION of it, and get their star wars underwear in a knot because it won't do what they want or expect, that is does what it's advertised to do.. The ACTUAL target audience doesn't really care that much about what the tech people are complaining about, and apple isn't sitting on their butts and saying "This is perfect as it is right now.. that's a wrap" You can bet there will be updates to it.


----------



## TripleX (Nov 6, 2002)

That is amazing news because the iPhone is being released in the US on June 11. I expected a much longer delay.

http://news.com.com/2061-10801_3-6171953.html?part=rss&tag=2547-1_3-0-5&subj=news


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

The Palm Treo 680 was released by Rogers a mere 3 weeks after it was released by Cingular stateside. Rogers has a pretty good reputation for releasing new phones in a timely manner. I don't think the delay will be that long. I do agree that it will be overpriced, but I love Rogers so they're excused.


----------



## seetobylive (Aug 4, 2004)

Garry said:


> wasn't this brought up before?
> 
> Personally, I can't really show any enthusiasm for a product won't be out for 4 months in the US, and ASSUMING that Rogers will bring it out in Canada at the same time as the States, which I sorta doubt will happen (I'm figuring it will be in Canada in time for Christmas.)
> 
> Rogers carrying iPhone is really old news, There's nothing to focus on right now.


Well actually.... the news was that up until now everything was speculative. As far as I know this is the first confirmed evidence of the phone coming and an actual release date.


----------



## seetobylive (Aug 4, 2004)

kloan said:


> I look forward to when these hit the grey market.. and of course when someone figures out a hack to unlock it.


what would be the point of unlocking it? Rogers is the only Gsm carrier in canada to offer a data package. It would seem pointless to unock the phone move it to Fido and not have access to many of the data ready features.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

MacGYVER said:


> Maybe I am one of the two or three people on this board that is super excited and can't wait for the iPhone to arrive in Canada. Now, I will only have to carry one gadget in my pocket, instead of: Cell phone, iPod and not in my pocket a laptop. With WiFi I can just surf or send E-mail and receive on the fly and have better control over SMS all with one gadget .


I second that motion, so that makes at least 2 of us. I'll be on this like flies on manure the minute it is available. I won't use the 'dial-up' data link but cellphone, iPod, Wifi tool (email, browse), PDA, watch even, all in one is just too good not to give a try. Anythng to reduce pocket clutter. :clap: :lmao:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

rgray said:


> I second that motion, so that makes at least 2 of us. I'll be on this like flies on manure the minute it is available. I won't use the 'dial-up' data link but cellphone, iPod, Wifi tool (email, browse), PDA, watch even, all in one is just too good not to give a try. Anythng to reduce pocket clutter. :clap: :lmao:


3

iPhone is the device I have been longing for, for so long. Cell, iPod, PDA, basic camera in one. 

My U2 iPod will find a permanent, safe place in my living room and bedroom.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

*ehMax*

That's it exactly. It's a deal when you consider what it does for the space it takes up. Honestly if I wanted to buy a new PDA, top of the line cell (with contract) and iPod video all at once anyways, why WOULDN'T you get the iPhone.

Having said that... I've seen too many iPods crash an burn inexplicably to buy 1st gen iPhone. I'd wait. Especially if the only reason you're signing a contract with Rogers is the iPhone. If you change your mind... Ouch.

Suppose if it was offered pay-as-you-go well, it'd probably be as much as a Macbook. Price you pay for being pimp.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Sadly what no one is discussing here (and they should be) is the overall economics of the iPhone. I love the concept and the design, however we are looking at a cell phone which cost around $500 (subsidized) and you will have to get a data plan (herein lies the rub) which will at least cost $25 for a bare minimum of 5MB/month...

If this device uses a Safari based browser (which it does) and can browse any web page or access any widget 5/MB won't last you two days worth of real usage. For example, stepping through three pages of www.ehmac.ca alone is almost 300KB of data. So you'll have to get the 100MB/month package which will at least be $100 month on top of which ever plan you choose...

I think that unless Rogers drastically lowers the cost of its data plans the iPhone in Canada will be a disaster.

BTW... has anyone tried going through Rogers online order system in Safari? See hoe far you get... They can't even get their pages to format correctly on a regular Mac, I'm curious as to how they think they are going to be ready to support the iPhone.

(PS. disclaimer... I doubt I will ever get an iPhone. As much as I want one... the lack of keyboard is an issue and the touch screen, well lets just say that my oily skin and fingers have destroyed more than one mobile device in my day. For the record I am using a Nokia E62 these days on Fido and I curse the lack of Canada/US roaming options).


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

da_jonesy said:


> Sadly what no one is discussing here (and they should be) is the overall economics of the iPhone. I love the concept and the design, however we are looking at a cell phone which cost around $500 (subsidized) and you will have to get a data plan (herein lies the rub) which will at least cost $25 for a bare minimum of 5MB/month...
> 
> If this device uses a Safari based browser (which it does) and can browse any web page or access any widget 5/MB won't last you two days worth of real usage. For example, stepping through three pages of www.ehmac.ca alone is almost 300KB of data. So you'll have to get the 100MB/month package which will at least be $100 month on top of which ever plan you choose...
> 
> I think that unless Rogers drastically lowers the cost of its data plans the iPhone in Canada will be a disaster.


I alluded to this when I said:


> I won't use the 'dial-up' data link


I think this will be a great tool without ever using any data plan at all.. Personally, the Wifi is what makes it for me. In fact I hope the is a preference to lockout 'data plan' usage. I hope Rogers is smart enough to sell it without requiring a data plan.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

da_jonesy said:


> If this device uses a Safari based browser (which it does) and can browse any web page or access any widget 5/MB won't last you two days worth of real usage.
> 
> I think that unless Rogers drastically lowers the cost of its data plans the iPhone in Canada will be a disaster.


Not necessarily. With the iPhone, you can surf the web *FREE* connected to a wireless router/AirPort.



da_jonesy said:


> BTW... has anyone tried going through Rogers online order system in Safari? See hoe far you get... They can't even get their pages to format correctly on a regular Mac, I'm curious as to how they think they are going to be ready to support the iPhone.


Do you honestly think only Mac users will buy an iPhone? iPhone is also for Windows. Mac support from Rogers will be the same as it is now, no worse and probably not better.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I'm only paying $5/mo for 2MB with Rogers right now on my Treo because I didn't need the MyMail push mail technology.

Note that Rogers requires a $40/mo data plan with smart phones... but...

Treo 680
No term $499 Two year term $449 Three year term w/ data plan $299 

HP iPaq hw6955
No term $749 Two year term $699 Three year term w/ voice plan $649

The iPhone in the US is $499/599 USD with two year term so.... my thoughts are $599/699 CAD here with no data plan required, and if you do want a data plan it'll be even cheaper, or you can be like me and just get the 2MB Navigate plan for $5/mo, it's not an eligible data plan but it'll save you money in the long run for e-mails and light web surfing.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Bjornbro said:


> Not necessarily. With the iPhone, you can surf the web *FREE* connected to a wireless router/AirPort.


True, however... While wifi hotspots are plentiful many still require payment to use (ie in an Airport). Also keep in mind Carriers HATE wifi with a PASSION. For example the Nokia E61 is offered in Europe with built in wifi. That phone was never available in North America because the Carriers refused to provide it on the argument that is would eat in to their data usage charges. That is why Nokia provided the E62, essentially the same phone without wifi to the North American Carriers.

I would not be completely surprised if the iPhone wifi is either disabled or somehow severely limited to to certain use cases.



Bjornbro said:


> Do you honestly think only Mac users will buy an iPhone? iPhone is also for Windows. Mac support from Rogers will be the same as it is now, no worse and probably not better.


You missed my point entirely. I'm not saying that only Mac users will but an iPhone, I'm saying that Rogers own site cannot be used ON an iPhone. This can be fixed, however it illustrates my point that when rogers rolls this out, I think they will be unprepared to support it in a way to truly make it successful.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

da_jonesy said:


> ...I'm saying that Rogers own site cannot be used ON an iPhone. This can be fixed, however it illustrates my point that when rogers rolls this out, I think they will be unprepared to support it in a way to truly make it successful.


Since no one has an iPhone yet and no one can corroborate your statement, I'll wait to see how it will work before _I'll_ pass judgement.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Bjornbro said:


> Since no one has an iPhone yet and no one can corroborate your statement, I'll wait to see how it will work before _I'll_ pass judgement.


Fine... go try an order a phone and a plan or even accessories from Rogers site in Safari. The Webkit Application Framework (wwhich is what Safari is based on) is the browsing agent for the iPhone, it will have the same issues.


----------



## depmode101 (Sep 4, 2002)

working with Rogers, i am curious as to how this person was able to say that we were going to have them available for July.

this may be correct - but i have not seen any announcements confirming a sale date.

also - with cingular/at&t being overwhelmed by the request for information on their availability - leads me to beleive that any iPhones being available would be slim outside of the US after first release. cingular has been working with apple on this phone for years, so im sure they would be first in line for product availability.

i just thought i would throw this out so that people dont start lining up at Rogers stores expecting the product July 1st. 

im looking forward to buying one as soon as i can - but am just suggesting that people hold off until an official communication is sent out from Rogers or Apple with a Canadian release date.

unfortunately - in a call centre where people are often asking about the iPhone, people get misquoted, and others take this as official word - and as of today - i cannot find anything that has been communicated internally to our staff suggesting any release date.

once i do see something, i will certainly share with all.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

dep, since you work at Rogers could you please tell someone to do something about their web site?


----------



## emul8tor (Jan 31, 2006)

Maybe I get a discount since I have a corporate plan "Magna Internation" ?


----------



## macmac (Oct 22, 2006)

I think everyone is forgetting one major factor. The thing only has FIVE HOURS of batt. life. So unless you'll be in your house, in your car(with charger) or in the office, the thing is useless. I'm surprised steve even mentioned the battery life of it. It is not device you could take with you to use on a plane ride, boat ride, etc, as it will die sooner than 5 hours once you start using some of the features. And if you are at home, why not use your mac, t.v or stereo system.

It's is a nifty product.... but the overal problem with it, is not who is carrying it, or how much packages cost.... etc... the main issue here is battery life. Untill that is fixed, i doubt apple will see a lot of sales of the phone. In fact, I bet you even steve himself will have a second cell phone he uses... lol


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

macmac said:


> I think everyone is forgetting one major factor. The thing only has FIVE HOURS of batt. life. So unless you'll be in your house, in your car(with charger) or in the office, the thing is useless. I'm surprised steve even mentioned the battery life of it. It is not device you could take with you to use on a plane ride, boat ride, etc, as it will die sooner than 5 hours once you start using some of the features. And if you are at home, why not use your mac, t.v or stereo system.
> 
> It's is a nifty product.... but the overal problem with it, is not who is carrying it, or how much packages cost.... etc... the main issue here is battery life. Untill that is fixed, i doubt apple will see a lot of sales of the phone. In fact, I bet you even steve himself will have a second cell phone he uses... lol


Its comments like this that spread fud. 

That's 5 hours of straight *talk time* or *video playback* or *web browsing*. 

Audio playback is 16 hours. 

Contrast that to say, the Mororola Razr, which only has 200 to 430 minutes of talk time. 

The Motorola Q only has up to 234 minutes of talk time. 

Blackberry 8800, 240 minutes of talk time.


----------



## definetheline (Mar 10, 2007)

iphonehacks.com and unlocktheiphone.com are already taken.....hmmmm


----------



## emul8tor (Jan 31, 2006)

*Maybe 2 batteries in iPhone*

Got a friend who is in Apple training told me iphone might have 2 seperate batteries.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

macmac said:


> I think everyone is forgetting one major factor. The thing only has FIVE HOURS of batt. life. So unless you'll be in your house, in your car(with charger) or in the office, the thing is useless. I'm surprised steve even mentioned the battery life of it. It is not device you could take with you to use on a plane ride, boat ride, etc, as it will die sooner than 5 hours once you start using some of the features. And if you are at home, why not use your mac, t.v or stereo system.
> 
> It's is a nifty product.... but the overal problem with it, is not who is carrying it, or how much packages cost.... etc... the main issue here is battery life. Untill that is fixed, i doubt apple will see a lot of sales of the phone. In fact, I bet you even steve himself will have a second cell phone he uses... lol


Lest we repeat ourselves, eh macmac?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

ehMax said:


> Its comments like this that spread fud.
> 
> That's 5 hours of straight *talk time* or *video playback* or *web browsing*.
> 
> ...


there ya go, muddling the issue with facts....


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Here's some rumour-mongering to add to the party:

http://www.howardforums.com/showpost.php?p=9086460&postcount=144



CellCSR said:


> Sorry to bump this up.... but noticed something interesting in the Roger's system. A feature with the code FOSDAPPLE which is described as "Data Usage Bonus" wonder if it's for the testing of the iPhone?
> 
> Take it for what it's worth, I'm just sayin'.


The author is a Rogers customer service rep.

"FOS" is Rogers' routine code for "Freedom of Speech," which is Rogers' shorthand/lingo for "unlimited," whether it's unlimited calling, data, or what have you.

Enjoy.


----------

